# النسر يوحنا الحبيب



## asmicheal (7 يونيو 2010)

*النسر يوحنا الحبيب*​
من اعمق الاناجيل التى قرائتها عدة مرات 
وكل مرة يكشف لى اللة والنسر يوحنا الحبيب 
اعماق جديدة 

انجيل النسر  يوحنا الحبيب 


وربنا يعطى كلمة  عن هذا النسر القوى 
الذى حملنا باجناح الروح لاقصى عمق فى اللة لة كل المجد 
وحلق وعلق اعيننا بالملكوت 
واجمل ما فية 
اللة 
لة كل المجد 




تابعوا معى 

لو 

احببتم 



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (7 يونيو 2010)

النسر يوحنا الحبيب 
هو ابن زبدي، وشقيق الرسول يعقوب الكبير... هو التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه (يو 19: 26).




وهو الذي اتكأ علي صدره في العشاء الاخير 




هو الرسول الذي جمع في شخصه بين حب البتولية والعظمة الحقيقية، والبساطة القلبية، مع المحبة الفائقة العجيبة.




هو الذي انفرد من بين التلاميذ في سيره بدون خوف وراء المخلص في الوقت العصيب الذي تركه الجميع وانفضوا من حوله... 




كان هو واسطة إدخال بطرس حيث حكم الرب يسوع نظرا لانه كان معروفا عند رئيس الكهنة ( يو 18: 15، 16)




وهو الوحيد الذي رافق الرب الي الصلب فسلمه امه العذراء مريم . ومن تلك الساعة عاشت معه. 


( يو 19: 25- 27)....




كان ابوه زبدي يحترف مهنه الصيد، ويبدو انه كان في سعه من العيش، ويغلب الظن ان اسرة يوحنا الإنجيلي كانت تقيم في بيت صيدا.




يبدو انه تتلمذ بعض الوقت ليوحنا المعمدان وكان يتردد عليه (يو1: 35 – 42)




دعاه السيد المسيح للتلمذه مع اخيه يعقوب فتبعه – وقيل – بناء عن رواية القديس جيروم – ان يوحنا في ذلك الوقت كان في الخامسة والعشرين... كانت امه واحدة من النسوة القديسات اللواتي تبعن وكن يخدمنه (مت 27: 55، مر 10: 40 – 41)




كان يوحنا واحداً من التلاميذ المقربين من الرب يسوع مع يعقوب اخيه وبطرس. 





كان هو مع اندرواس اول من تبعه في بشارته (يو 1: 40) 




واخر من ترك عشية الامه من بعد موته... 



هو الذي سجل لنا خطاب الرب يسوع الرائع عن الافخارستيا (يو 6)


وهو الذي انفرد بين الانجليين بذكر لقاء الرب مع السامرية (يو 4)


وموقفه مع المرأة الزانية التي امسكت في ذات الفعل (يو8) 


وشفاء المولود اعمي (يو 9) 


وإقامة اليعازر من الموت (يو 11) 


وصلاته الواداعية (يو 17).




ويوحنا هو واحد من التلاميذ الثلاثة الذين صحبوه في إقامة ابنه يايروس من الموت 



وفي حادث التجلي


وفي جثيماني ليلة الامه.


وبكر مع بطرس وذهب الي قبر المخلص فجرا احد القيامته وكان حماسه وحبه ظاهرين.



حتي انه سبق بطرس ووصل اولاً الي القبر




وهو الوحيد بين التلاميذ الذي استطاع ان يتعرف علي الرب يسوع عندما اظهر ذاته علي بحر طبرية عقب قيامته. وقال لبطرس هو الرب (يو 21: 7)





والقديس يوحنا لم يكن كما يتصوره البعض شاباً رقيقياً خجولاً بل كان له وضع بارز في الكنيسة الأولي نقرأ عنه في الاصحاحات الأولي من سفر الأعمال ونراه جنبا الي جنب مع بطرس اكبر الرسل سنا نراهما متلازمين في معجزة شفاء المقعد عند باب الهيكل (اع 3)




وأمام محكمة اليهود العليا السنهدرين يشهد المسيح (اع 4) وفي السامرية يضعان ايديهما علي اهلها ليقبلا الروح القدس (اع 8)




يبدو ان خدمته الكارزية في الفترة الاولي من تاسيس الكنيسة كانت في اورشليم والمناطق القريبة منها.




فالتقاليد القديمة كلها توضح بقائه في اورشليم حتي نياحه العذراء مريم 




وبعدها انطلق الي اسيا ومدنها الشهيرة



وجعل إقامته في مدينة افسس العظيمة متابعا ومكملاً عمل بولس وابولس الكرازي في اسيا الصغري (اع 18: 24 – 28، 19 : 1- 12)...





واخذ يشرف من تلك العاصمة الشهيرة علي بلاد اسيا الصغري ومدنها المعروفه وقت ذاك من امثال ساردس وفلادلفيا واللاذقية وازمير وبرغاميس وثياتيرا وغيرها، وهي البلاد التي وردت اشارات عنها في سفر الرؤيا. 



وبسبب نشاطه الكرازي قبض عليه في حكم الامبراطور دومتيان (81: 76) وارسل مقيداً الي روما، وهناك القي في خلقين (مرجل) زيت مغلي. فلم يؤثر عليه بل خرج منه اكثر نضره،


مما اثار ثائرة الامبراطور فأمر بنفيه الي جزيرة بطمس، 


ومكث بها حوالي سنه ونصف كتب اثناءها رؤيا حوالي سنه 95.



 ثم افرج عنه بعد موت دومتيان



 وعاد الي افسس ليمارس نشاطه التبشيري...


وكل التقاليد القديمة تؤيد بالاجماع نفي يوحنا الي جزيرة بطمس في ذلك التاريخ وكتابته رؤياه هناك....ومن الاباء الذين شهدوا بذلك ايريناوس واكلمنضيس السكندري وارجينوس وترتليانوس. وغيرهم من الالقاب اللاصقة بيوحنا. لقب (الحبيب) فقد ذكر عن نفسه انه كان التلميذ الذي يحبه يسوع.. وقد ظل يوحنا رسول المحبة في كرازته ووعظ ورسائله وإنجيله.. 


وكتابته كلها مفعمة بهذه الروح.... روي عنه انه لما شاخ ولم يعد قادرا علي الوعظ، كان يحمل الي الكنيسة ويقف بين المؤمنين مرددا العبارة


 "يا اولادي حبوا بعضكم بعضا " 


فلما سأموا تكرار نفس العبارة تساءلوا لماذا يعيد هذه الكلمات ويكررها فكان جوابه لانها هي وصية الرب وهي وحدها كافية لخلاصنا لو اتممناها... 


ومن القصص التي تروي عن حبه الشديد لخلاص الخطاه، تلك القصة التي تروي انه قاد احد الشبان إلى الايمان وسلمه الي اسقف المكان كوديعه واوصاه به كثيرا . لكن ذلك ما لبث ان عاد الي سيرته الاولي وصار رئيسا لعصابه قطاع الطرق..
وعاد يوحنا بعد مده الي الاسقف وسأله، عن والوديعة واستخبره عن ذلك الشاب... تنهد الاسقف وقال (لقد مات)...... ولما استفسر عن كيفية موته روي له خبر ارتداده...... حزن يوحنا واستحضر دابه ركبها علي الرغم من كبر سنه، واخذ يجوب الجبل الذي قيل ان هذا الشاب كان يكمن فيه... وامسكه اللصوص وقادوه الي زعيمهم، الذي لم يكن سوي ذلك الشاب.......
تعرفه عليه الشاب، وللحال فر من وجهه واسرع يوحنا خلفه وهو يناشده ان يقف ويسمع له رحمه بشيخوخته.. فوقف الشاب وجاء وسجد بين يديه، فاقامه ووعظه فتاب عن إثمه ورجع الي الله.....





 لكن الي الرغم من محبته الشديدة للخطاه، ويظهر هذا الامر واضحا في كتاباته المليئة بالتحذير من الهراطقة......



 يذكر معلمنا بولس هذا الرسول علي انه احدا اعمدة الكنيسة الاولي،



 وانه من رسل الختان (غل 2: 9)..... 



ويذكر بوليكراتس اسقف افسس اواخر القرن الثاني ان يوحنا كان يضع علي جبهته صفيحه من الذهب كالتي كان يحملها رئيس احبار اليهود، ليدل بذلك علي ان الكهنوت قد انتقل من الهيكل القديم الي الكنيسة..... لكن مع ذلك، نستدل من مواقفه وكتاباته انه كان معتدلا وغير متطرف.....




 وبعد ان دون لنا هذا الرسول انجيلا ورؤيا وثلاث رسائل تحمل اسمه،



 رقد في الرب في شيخوخه وقورة حوالي سنه 100. 









*مصدر المقال موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت.*


----------



## سور (7 يونيو 2010)

ميرررسى اسميشال لكلامك عن يوحنا الحبيب
من اجمل الصفات اللى بحبها فى هذاالقديس 
انه كان بيسمى نفسه - التلميذ الذى كان يسوع يحبه- 
وده لانه كان بيحب المسيح جدا وقريب منه لذلك شعر بعمق محبة المسيح له
بركة صلواته تكون معنا 
متااااابعه​


----------



## asmicheal (7 يونيو 2010)

أهمية المحبة عند القديس يوحنا الحبيب،


النسر يوحنا الحبيب 
*المحبة هى طبيعة الله، فالله محبة:*

الله من محبته قيل عنه: "*ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه*." (يو13:15) وهو بذل نفسه عنا مأكلاً حقاً ومشرباً حقاً ليعطينا حياته.
ولقد خلق آدم على صورته، لذلك كان آدم مملوءاً محبة لأن الله محبة، وكانت محبة آدم كلها لله لا يجد لذته الا في الله لأنه على صورة الله، والله يقول لذاتى مع بنى آدم (أم 8: 30) وبسبب هذه المحبة فى قلب آدم لله، ومحبة الله لآدم كان فى جنة إسمها عدْن وعدْن كلمة عبرية تعنى فرح وبهجة. فآدم عاش فى فرح بسبب هذه المحبة المتبادلة مع الله. ولما سقط آدم قيل أن الرب الإله أخرجه من جنة عدْن، والمعنى أنه حين إهتزت وقلًّت محبة آدم لله فقد الفرح ودخل الحزن إلى العالم، وكان ان آدم هو الذى إختبأ من الله بسبب سقوطه، فبدأت المحبة تفتر وتقل. ومن هذا نفهم أن الفرح ناشىء عن محبة الله، هذا هو الفرح الحقيقى أما العالم فلا يعطى فرح بل يعطى ملذات. يخطىء الإنسان ويسميها فرح.



*يوجد نوعان من المحبة:*

1. *محبة طبيعية:* كمحبة الأم لإبنها والزوج لزوجته.. إلخ. و هذه المحبة مُعرّضة لأن تضيع. يقول "*إن نسيت الأم رضيعها*" (أش15:49) إذاً من الممكن أن تتغير المحبة الطبيعية بل وتضيع. وهذه تنتمى للإنسان العتيق. لذلك فهى ليست مبرراً لدخول إنسان للسماء. فالسيد يقول: "*لأنه إن أحببتم الذين يحبونكم فأى أجر لكم.أليس العشارون أيضاً يفعلون ذلك*."(مت46:5)
2. *محبة هى عطية من الله:* وهذه تنتمى للخليقة الجديدة. هذه التى قيل عنها "*إن كان أحد فى المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة*." (2كو17:5) وهذه الخليقة الجديدة هى ثمار الفداء وعمل الروح القدس. "*بل بمقتضى رحمته خلصنا بغسل الميلاد الثانى وتجديد الروح القدس الذى سكبه بغنى علينا بيسوع المسيح مخلصنا*. "(تى 3: 5، 6) ولذلك فمن ثمار الروح القدس المحبة.. (غلا 22:5). وهذه الخليقة هى التى تخلص "*لأنه فى المسيح يسوع ليس الختان ينفع شيئاً ولا الغرلة بل الخليقة الجديدة*." (غلا15:6) وهذه الخليقة تخلص لأنها فى المسيح، ثابتة فى المسيح (يو4:15) والمسيح حياة (يو25:11) وعلامة الثبات فى المسيح أن تكون لنا محبة، فالله محبة (1يو16:4). وثمار هذه المحبة حياة أبدية، فالمسيح أيضاً الذى نثبت فيه هو حياة. وعلامة أن لنا هذا النوع من المحبة أن نحب حتى أعدائنا. لذلك فوصية "*أحبوا أعدائكم*." (مت44:5) هى ليست فى إمكانية البشر الذين مازال لهم الطبيعة القديمة العتيقة، بل لمن لهم الخليقة الجديدة. لذلك يقول يوحنا فى رسالته الأولى "*نحن نعلم أننا قد إنتقلنا من الموت* (الإنسان العتيق) *إلى الحياة* (الخليقة الجديدة) *لأننا نحب الأخوة. من لا يحب أخاه* (مازال فى حالة الإنسان العتيق) *يبق فى الموت. كل من يبغض أخاه فهو قاتل نفس*." (نفسه هو) (1يو 3: 14، 15).
وراجع قول السيد المسيح: "*كما أحبنى الآب كذلك أحببتكم أنا. إثبتوا فى محبتى*."(يو9:15)

*كما أحبنى الآب *

الآب والإبن ليسا شخصين منفصلين كل منهما يحب الآخر وحينما يُقال الآب يحب الإبن (يو20:5) أو أن الإبن يحب الآب (يو31:13) فهذا ليس إنفصال بل هذا تعبير عن الوحدة بينهما ولكن بلغة المحبة التى هى طبيعة الله. وهذه مثل "*أنا فى الآب والآب فىًّ*" (يو10:14) + (يو38:10). والمعنى أنهما واحد بالمحبة.
*كذلك أحببتكم أنا*

*كذلك* = كما أنا فى الآب والآب فىًّ بالمحبة هكذا أثبت فيكم وتثبتون فىًّ بالمحبة. والإبن يحبنا إلى المنتهى (يو1:13). ومن له طبيعة المحبة أى صارت له الطبيعة الجديدة فهو يثبُت فى المسيح بالمحبة ويثبَت فيه المسيح بالمحبة فتكون له حياة أبدية وينتقل من الموت إلى الحياة. أضف لهذا ما قاله السيد المسيح عمن يحفظ الوصايا "*إن حفظتم وصاياى تثبتون فى محبتى كما إنى أنا حفظت وصايا أبى وأثبت فى محبته*" (يو10:15) 

فحفظ الوصايا هو علامة المحبة (يو23:14). ولذلك فالمسيح يحفظ وصايا الآب لأنه يحب الآب كما سبق وقلنا. أو أن الأدق أن نقول أن معنى أن المسيح يحفظ وصايا الآب أنه واحد مع الآب بالمحبة، وبالتالى فإرادة الآب هى نفسها إرادة الابن ايضا. فوصايا الآب هى نفسها ما ينفذه الإبن فهما واحد لكن الآب يريد والإبن ينفذ. وبالنسبة لنا نفهم ان هناك شرطين اساسيين لنثبت فى المسيح فتكون لنا حياة:-
1) ان نثبت فى المحبة 

2) ان نحفظ الوصايا 


*إثبتوا فى محبتى*

لقد صارت لنا طبيعة المحبة كثمرة طبيعية لحصولنا على الخليقة الجديدة، لكن حتى نحافظ على هذه المحبة (وهى نعمة أى عطية مجانية أخذناها كثمرة للفداء من الروح القدس) ينبغى لنا أن نجاهد والجهاد هو التغصب على عمل الصالح (مت12:11) . 

*مثال: "أحبوا أعداءكم، باركوا لاعنيكم، أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم، صلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم"(مت44:5)*
*أحبوا أعداءكم* = هذه نعمة أى عطية مجانية من الله، كثمرة من ثمار الروح القدس الذى سكن فينا وجدد طبيعتنا بعد الفداء. وهذه المحبة هى علامة الخليقة الجديدة التى لها حياة أبدية.
ولكن كل نعمة تحتاج لأن نجاهد حتى نحافظ عليها أو نكتسبها وهذا ما قاله الآباء أن النعمة هى عطية مجانية لكنها لا تعطى إلا لمن يستحقها.

*فما هو الجهاد المطلوب حتى نحافظ على هذه المحبة؟*​1) *باركوا لا عنيكم*= أى تغصبوا أن تتكلموا حسناً على أعدائكم الذين يلعنوكم. "*باركوا ولا تلعنوا*" (رو14:12) أى تكلموا حسناً حتى على من يكرهونكم.

2) *أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم*= أى إغصبوا أنفسكم على أن تقدموا خدمات لأعدائكم (الذين يعادونكم ويبغضونكم لأننا لا نبغض أحد) ولا تقولوا أنهم لا يستحقون، تشبهوا بمسيحكم الذى قيل عنه: "*ولكن الله بيًّن محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعدُ خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا*" (رو8:5)

3) *صلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم=* أى إغصبوا أنفسكم أن تصلوا لهم طالبين لهم الخير. 
وإن جاهدتم هكذا تنسكب النعمة فيكم وتجدون أنفسكم غير قادرين أن تكرهوا أعدائكم ولا أى أحد.
*مثال آخر كيف نحب الله؟ *
لقد رأينا أنه بالتغصب أى الجهاد يعطينا الله محبة القريب. *فكيف نحب الله؟ *الروح القدس هو الذى يسكب محبة الله فى قلوبنا (رو5:5)

*إذاً لكي نمتلئ من المحبة علينا أن نمتلئ بالروح، ولكي نمتلئ بالروح علينا أن نجاهد.*


*علامات المحبة كما حددها السيد المسيح لبطرس (راجع يو21 وشرح الإصحاح)*

*1) إرعى غنمى= خدمة شعب الله علامة محبتنا للمسيح.*
*2) إقبل الصليب الذى أسمح به= فكل ما يسمح به المسيح هو لخلاص نفسى، وهو الذى يقودنى فى طريق السماء، فهل أعرف أنا طريق السماء لكى أصل لها. إذاً لماذا التذمر والإعتراض على أحكام الله.*
*3) لا تقارن ما يحدث لك مع الآخرين = فكل إنسان مختلف عن الآخر، والمسيح يعرف كفاحص القلوب والكلى كيف يشفى طبيعتنا الساقطة المريضة لنصل للسماء، فلماذا تقارن نفسك مع غيرك وأنت لست هو، وهو ليس أنت. (بطرس ليس مثل يوحنا)*


*الله محبة.إثبتوا فىًّ*

*إذا أصاب إنسان عادى تجربة شديدة، جرت العادة أن يصرخ مشتكياً فى جهل "لماذا تفعل بى هذا يا رب" وهذا خطأ كبير:*

*1) إذا قلنا للمسيح لماذا أنت تفعل بى أنا هذا. فأنا قد فصلت نفسى عن المسيح بينما أن المسيح ثابت فىًّ، بل أنا جسده "لأننا أعضاء جسده من لحمه ومن عظامه" (أف30:5) وأعضاءنا هى أعضاءه (1كو15:6). لذلك فمن يقول هذا فقد حكم على نفسه بالموت إذ فصل نفسه عن المسيح بينما بولس الرسول يقول"لى الحياة هى المسيح" (فى21:1)+(غلا20:2).*
*2) إذا شككت فى محبة إنسان يحبنى فعلاً، فإنه يعتبر هذا جرح كبير سببته له. فما بالك ونحن نشكك فى محبة الله تجاهنا بينما الله محبة.*
*3) إذا قلت لماذا يا رب تفعل ذلك، فأنا أنسب له الخطأ. والله كلىِّ الحكمة لا يخطىء بل كصانع الخيرات فإن كل ما يسمح به هو لخلاص نفوسنا، وهذا معنى "كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله" (رو28:8)*
*· لا تحبوا العالم ولا الأشياء التى فى العالم. إن أحب أحد العالم فليست فيه محبة الآب. لأن كل ما فى العالم شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشة ليس من الآب بل من العالم.والعالم يمضى وشهوته (1يو15:2-17)*
*· محبة العالم عداوة لله.. (يع4:4)*
*· تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك.. (تث5:6)*


*لماذا محبة العالم عداوة لله ؟ هل الله يكره العالم؟! 

قطعاً لا. فالله هو الذى خلق العالم ووجده حسن جداً (تك31:1)، فالطبيعة خليقة الله وهى تسبحه بمعنى أنها تشهد بأنه خالق حلو قدير (رو20:1)
بل الكتاب أيضاً يهاجم الجسد (غلا16:5-21) + (رو7:8) فهل الله يكره الجسد؟ قطعاً لا. فالله هو الذى خلق الجسد. بل أن إبنه تجسد آخذاً جسداً كجسدنا.. "الله ظهر فى الجسد" (1تى16:3) ولكن حتى نفهم هذا القول فليس المقصود بالعالم الطبيعة التى خلقها الله وليس المقصود بالجسد أعضاء جسدنا .. ولا حظ.. حينما سقط آدم وحواء قال الكتاب مباشرة "فإنفتحت أعينهما وعلما أنهما عريانين" (تك7:3) بعد أن كانا حال براءتهما الأولى "عريانين وهما لا يخجلان" (تك25:2). فما معنى أنهما علما أنهما عريانين؟ ببساطة شديدة فهذا معنى مهذب كعادة الكتاب المقدس للتعبير عن إنشغال آدم و حواء بشهوة الأجساد عن حب الله. لذلك يحذر يوحنا فى هذه الرسالة "كل ما فى العالم شهوة الجسد.." بل تسلل للإنسان بعد ذلك محبة المال والذات والمراكز والمناصب والعظمة وتعظم المعيشة.. وهذا ما يسميه الكتاب العالم .
وكل هذا شغَل الناس عن محبة الله. لم تعد الشهوة مقدسة أى مخصصة لله، ففقد الإنسان الفرح، وعاش فى الحزن لذلك إعتبر الكتاب أن محبة العالم هى عداوة لله فهى شغلت الإنسان عن الله، وعاش الإنسان فى حزن وهذا ضد إرادة الله. لذلك يطلب الكتاب أن نحب الله لنفرح. الخطأ أن العالم تحول بدلاً من أن يكون وسيلة فأصبح هدفاً بينما أن الهدف يجب أن يكون الله نفسه (رو36:11) أما المقصود بالجسد فهو شهوات الجسد الخاطئة التى تميل للشر(غلا16:5-21) + (كو5:3)
ولنلاحظ أن ما يكون هدفاً لي فهو يستعبدني، لذلك فلو كان هدف أحد هو شهوته أو محبته للمال فإن هذا يستعبده ويصير له سيداً (مت6: 24). والله يريدنا أن نفرح ولا نُستعبد. أما لو كان الله هو هدف إنسان فهو يحرره بالحقيقة. لذلك فمن يستعبده العالم بشهواته أو بأمواله.. إلخ، يصبح العالم منافساً لله، لذلك فمحبة العالم عداوة لله.

المحبة والأنا

رأينا في محبة المسيح محبة باذلة أخلى فيها ذاته وأتى ليَخدم لا ليُخدَم ويبذل نفسه غاسلاً أرجل تلاميذه وباذلاً جسده مأكلاً حقاً. لذلك فالمحبة المطلوبة هي على نفس النمط، أي نترك الأنا ونبذل أنفسنا طالبين ما هو لله لا ما يُرضى شهواتنا وما يُرضى الأنا. وفي ضوء هذا نفهم الآيات الآتية:

"من أحب أباً أو أماً أكثر مني فلا يستحقني" (مت10: 37)، "إن كان أحد يأتي إلىّ ولا يبغض أباه وأمه.. حتى نفسه.." (لو 14: 26).
فهل الله يطلب منا أن نبغض آبائنا أو أنفسنا؟! قطعاً لا فهذا ضد:

1) وصية أكرم أباك وأمك.." (خر20: 12).
2) فإنه لم يبغض أحد جسده قط بل يقوته ويربيه كما الرب أيضاً للكنيسة.." (أف5: 28-30).
3) الجسد وزنة ومن يهمل في صحة جسده يخسر وزنة وقد يؤدي به هذا إلى أن يُلقى في الظلمة الخارجية (مت25: 30).

ولكن المقصود هو:
1) كلمة "يبغض" قد تترجم في العبرية "يحب أقل". وقارن تك(29: 30) "وأحب أيضاً راحيل أكثر من ليئة" مع (تك 29: 31) " ورأى الرب أن ليئة مكروهة.." وأيضاً (تث21: 15) "إذا كان لرجل إمرأتان إحداهما محبوبة والأخرى مكروهة.."

2) من يحب نفسه أو شخص آخر مثل أبيه أو أمه.. وحدث مكروه له أو لهذا الشخص وتقل محبته لله أو يتصادم مع الله فيخسر فرحه والتعزيات السماوية التي يعطيها الله للمتألم (نش2: 6 + 1كو10: 13) بل قد يخسر حياته الأبدية، إذ انه ما عاد يرضي الله بإيمانه الضعيف أو المعدوم، والكتاب يقول "بدون إيمان لا يمكن إرضاؤه" (عب11: 6). والإيمان ليس هو إيمان بأن الله موجود، فالشياطين تؤمن بهذا وتقشعر (يع2: 19)، ولكن الإيمان الذي يفرح قلب الله هو إيماننا بأنه صانع خيرات، وأن ما نعترض عليه هو للخير حتى وإن لم نفهم (يو13: 17) "فكل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير.." (رو8: 28). والله غير مُلزم بتقديم تفسير لكل عمل يعمله، فالإيمان هو الثقة بما يُرجى والإيقان بأمور لا تُرى (عب11: 1).
3) مشكلة أن نحب أنفسنا أو من لنا أكثر من الله هي "الأنا". وهذه الأنا هي سبب أي خطية. فالخطية تحدث حينما أسعى وراء ما أريده أنا وليس ما يريده الله. أما من يسعى وراء ما يريده الله فقط فهذا ما يشير إليه الكتاب بما يسمى البساطة والتى تعنى بالإنجليزية Single Hearted أي من له هدف واحد بقلبه. فمن يسعى وراء الأنا يتقوقع حول نفسه ويغتم ويفقد فرحه ووعيه بالسماء، وهذا ما حدث مع زكريا الكاهن البار إذ تقوقع حول نفسه وحول مشكلته، وأنه لا ينجب، وأحب نفسه أكثر من الله، فانفصل عن الله وفقد الإحساس الروحي، وحينما كلمه الملاك بكلمات كتابية واضحة عن الخلاص المنتظر بالمسيح وأنه سيولد له من يمهد الطريق للمسيح المخلص لم يفهم (راجع تفسير لوقا الإصحاح الأول). وكانت هذه سقطة آدم الذي بحث عن نفسه وكيف يصير مثل الله بالإنفصال عن الله، سقط آدم ومات وخسر الفرح (عَدْن = فرح). وهذا معنى طرده من الجنة. 

والعكس، فمن يسعى وراء الله ويكون هدفه الله فقط:
1) يلتصق بالله، ومن يلتصق بالله تاركاً الأنا يصير معه روحٌ واحد (1كو 6: 17).
2) من يكون هدفه الله فقط وليس الأنا ينسحق ويتواضع فيسكن الله عنده (أش57: 15).
3) مثل هذا ينعكس نور الله عليه فيصير منيراً"إن كانت عينك بسيطة فجسدك كله يكون نيراً" (مت6: 22). ومن له العين البسيطة هو الذي له هدف واحد هو الله. لذلك يشير الحمام في الكتاب المقدس للبساطة، إذ أن الحمام الزاجل دائماً له إتجاه واحد. والحمام دائماً له اتجاه واحد إلى بيته. ولذلك كان للروح القدس شكل الحمامة يوم المعمودية إذ هو يوجهنا إلى إتجاه واحد هو المسيح، إذ "يأخذ مما له ويخبرنا" (يو16: 14). ومن يعلّمه الروح القدس من هو المسيح يحب المسيح، ومن يحب المسيح يكون جسده كله نيراً، ويظهر الفرح على وجهه فيظهر نوره. أما من له محبة العالم أو من يتصادم مع الله لأجل نفسه أو لأجل خسارة أي شيء في العالم أو لخسارة لحقت أحد أحبائه يكون في ظلمة ويُعادي الله (مت6: 23) لذلك فمحبة العالم عداوة لله.


ختاماً

المحبة ليست فضيلة إختيارية بل هى علامة الإنتقال من الموت إلى الحياة، علامة الخليقة الجديدة.


المحبة فى العهد القديم كانت بالتغصب ، والمحبة فى العهد الجديد هى عطية من الله ينبغى أن نجاهد لنحافظ عليها فنخلص، لذلك قال السيد أن المحبة هى وصية قديمة (كانت بالتغصب) هى تغصب وأعمال من الخارج،



 والقلب لا يستطيع ان يحب. ولكنها صارت جديدة كعطية من الروح القدس (يو34:13)+(1يو7:2) 



هنا نجد التغيير داخلى والحب فى القلب كما هو ظاهر فى الخارج. والناموس كله يتلخص فى هذه الكلمة: محبة الله ومحبة الآخرين (مت36:22-39)



هى قديمة لأنها وصية الناموس لكنها كانت تحتاج للجهاد الشخصى وهى بالتغصب والقلب فارغ من المحبة، فلم يكن هناك نعمة. وهى جديدة لأنها ثمرة من الروح، وبذلك فهى تجديد وتغيير فى الداخل.




 وهى نعمة أى عطية مجانية. ولكن كل نعمة تحتاج إلى جهاد للحصول عليها وجهاد للحفاظ عليها. ولذلك فالسيد قال أنها وصية جديدة ولم يقل لقد أعطيتكم نعمة المحبة.



ولهذا كان تركيز القديس يوحنا الإنجيلى فى رسائله على هذه الوصية.. وصية المحبة.. بل هى وصية الكتاب المقدس كله.


:download:
*


----------



## asmicheal (7 يونيو 2010)

خواطرى حول النسر يوحنا 


:download:

ايها النسر المتجدد القوة فى محبة الملك المسيح 
تعال وعلمنى 
كيف احب الرب الهى واحب من حولى 

صلى لى ايها النسر الجميل 
ان يحملنى اللة باجنحة الروح 
لارتفع عن الماديات التى تثقلنى 
واعاين من هو اللة 


لا اريد افكار او فلسفات او حتى معجزات اللة 

اريد اللة نفسة 
ان اتعمق بمحبتة 
فلن ادركة الا من خلال تحننة على ضعف بشريتى 



ايها النسر الجميل يوحنا الحبيب 
صلى لى 
واذكرنى امام عرش النعمة 
لانعم بالحضن الالهى لى وحدى 
لاستمتع مثلك بالقرب بالعمق فى الملك المسيح لة كل المجد 



ايها النسر الجميل 
صلى لى امام عرش النعمة 
لتخرج كل كلمة من فمى لتخاطب روح اللة القدوس الساكن فيمن حولى 
ليستمر التخاطب بين اللة فيا واللة الثابت فيمن حولى 
اخرج ذاتى من هذا الحوار 
واجعل الحوار لمجد اسمك ايها الملك العظيم المهوب الذى لة كل المجد 



ايها النسر الجميل 
تعال يا كاتب السفر 
فسرة لى 
فك طلاسم غباوتى 
لافهم ما يقولة الروح 
وما يبغية 


وكيف اكون فى الحب الالهى العمر كلة 
طالت حياتى ام قصرت 
اجعلنى دائما فى حضرتك يا رب 
ولا تحسب عليا ضعف بشريتى 
فمن ذا يتبرر امامك يا كلى الطهارة فائق الكمال 



اشعلنى يا رب بحبك الالهى 
واغنينى عن محبة العالم كلة 

كن شبعى وطريقى ووسيلتى اليك 


يا ملكى والهى 
يسوع المسيح رجائى 


يا الهى


----------



## youhnna (7 يونيو 2010)

*رااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااااااااااا

متابع​*


----------

